# rsync vanished files that haven't vanished - utf8



## TzunTzai (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello. I'm trying to sync a Windows share from a 2012 R2 server to a FreeBSD machine via mount_smbfs and rsync. rsync works most of the time, however today I noticed that I was receiving quite a few "this file vanished" errors from rsync. Issue is, the files are still on the Windows Server but they are not being synced to the FreeBSD server because they've "vanished". Upon doing a little research, I've found that the issue possibly has to due with an invalid character set and the fact that I wasn't using the flag --iconv=CONVERT_SPEC with rsync. I'm not even sure if I'm going in the right direction and I can not even get this option to work. Any suggestions would be great!  - t/y


----------

